# How r thigs there???????



## sumada (Feb 28, 2009)

Still outside Egypt and this forum seems to have become very quite. Is this a reflection of whats going on in Egypt. Have people not come back yet. Hows the rental market? are company employes renting in maadi or is it true all moved up to compounds in 5th settlement. I am thinking to return in the new year. does anyone know how are the numbers in the schools in Maadi. Are the numbers of students still down? What about the roads, still as dangerous as ever. Do you find things difficult to find in the shop? is all the import stuff still available. Ok would love to hear whats going on from some of you there on the ground. We see odds bits on the news but only activities on a friday after prayers. Let us know how life is there


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Yes things are quiet re expats... the Americans just came back in the last couple of weeks and I know a great number of companies are now just offering single status jobs plus the families that were here with children in school cannot keep taking them out of school when trouble starts. 

Yes I know some people who have been moved from Maadi to Kattayma.. at their employers insistence

Yes the roads are still as dangerous and in fact maybe more so as the weight/time restrictions on the roads is now ignored

No the news outside Egypt is not showing what is going on, there are against the coup marches quite often, student demonstrations. The road from the Zoo up to the Uni is blocked off with tanks, the police stations are surrounded by tanks and armed police. 

To be honest I think we take these things in our stride and no longer find them newsworthy


----------



## EgyptianTourist (Dec 2, 2013)

I agree with MaidenScotland, from what I've seen this instability has become very much the norm and not very newsworthy. 
I am doing consulting and have been forced to stay at the 5th Settlement, fairly safe yet away from any of Cairo's main attractions, something I wanted to take advantage of whilst here.


----------



## bermac (Mar 1, 2011)

Things are much quieter and more stable than before. Maadi seems cleaner. Fewer piles of garbage on the street. Yes there are demonstrations but they are largely peaceful. The curfew is lifted. Families are returning.


----------

